# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  IdeaMaker 3D Slicing Software

## Brian_Krassenstein

The 3DPrint.com team has been having a blast at CES, getting to hear about the latest goings on. Eddie had the chance to talk with Joseph Chiu, co-founder of ToyBuilder Labs, to hear about the newly unveiled slicing software ToyBuilder Labs developed with FusionTech. The software was unveiled onstage at CES, and is a free-to-download slicing software called ideaMaker. The software is adaptable for both novices and experienced 3D printer users, offering model editing, printing settings, and different setting templates for individual models. For more details on ideaMaker's capabilities, check out what sets it out from the rest of the pack in the full article: http://3dprint.com/36216/ideamaker-3d-slicing/


Below is a look at the ideaMaker software:

----------


## beerdart

Very cool works good only problem I see is editing the start G code

----------


## beerdart

Was able to edit in notepad CandP

----------


## old man emu

Before you use this software, you have to set it up for the printer that is going to use the code. 

You will need to know your extruder X and Y offset and your E-steps.


Eddie,
Next time you see Joseph, please ask him to have his website text proofread by a person whose first language is English. If you hold him and his products in high regard, then tell him that poor English text on his website detracts from the quality of his products. 

Having insulted his website, I will now go and, on your recommendation, be amazed by his software.

Old Man Emu

----------


## drop.alot

The whole layout is the same as WanhaoMaker for wanhao duplicator 5 series. 

All in all, it has the same features as other slicing engine exepct two.  Cutting/seperat a part and Fix the stl file. Which I found very needed for other slicing software.

----------

